# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  German-Russian

## krobatshov

Have to translate the following sentences: 
Heute in der Unterrichtsstunde habe ich

----------


## Старик

Ich verstehe den deutschen Satz schon so, da

----------


## bad manners

German verbal constructions are almost aspect-free. Most aspectual information is supplied by context. Without that context, you might translate that sentence in a number of ways, and each of them will be _formally_ correct: 
рассказал... сшил...
рассказал... шил...
рассказал... шъёшь...
рассказывал... сшил...
рассказывал... шил...
рассказывал... шъёшь...

----------

[quote=krobatshov]Have to translate the following sentences: 
Heute in der Unterrichtsstunde habe ich

----------


## krobatshov

na...Das Geschlecht spielt nicht eine allzugro

----------

[quote=krobatshov]na...Das Geschlecht spielt nicht eine allzugro

----------

